# Europe Cross Border through Europe



## carinatauk (Nov 28, 2009)

There in lies some interesting but challenging questions.

As I have been informed there is a clear difference between SSC and TSC but how do your differentiate them? Sorry but I'm used to the old Article 10's

I also understand that TSCs are not useable between member states, only a full SSC can be used during the cross border between Europe and UK??

Cheers


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

carinatauk said:


> There in lies some interesting but challenging questions.
> 
> As I have been informed there is a clear difference between SSC and TSC but how do your differentiate them? Sorry but I'm used to the old Article 10's
> 
> ...


That's not correct. A TSC is an Article 10, as is a SSC. Both are valid in all EU member states. The UK is an EU member state. The certificate itself will tell you which is which. One is transaction specific and is only valid for one single transaction. These are most commonly issued for selling young offspring that are too small to be chipped. An SSC is issued usually to older animals being used for breeding and are specific to that specimen. It stays with the specimen for life. So, if you have an Annex A species with an SAC A10 that you then sell, the certificate goes with the specimen to the new owner.
This is a very simplistic answer, if you go to the AHVLA site you will find full details.


----------



## carinatauk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Ian

I have been doing some research, and tbh could be wrong, so advise away

In the case of A10 snakes, it would appear that the animal, older than 15 months, would need a microchip and SSC. TSCs can be issued to animals below this age but will need to be re-issued to the new owner after purchase; if used for "commercial" purposes. Also the TSC is only valid as long as the name of the seller is the one in the box, plus the point you raised that it is only valid for one transaction. This applies across Europe

I can't see any differential between the forms, only in that the TSC will be time limited and unlikely to have the microchip number. Do you have a picture showing the two side by side, it would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

carinatauk said:


> Thanks Ian
> 
> I have been doing some research, and tbh could be wrong, so advise away
> 
> ...


It depends on the species. If it can be chipped before 15 months then it will have to be. Strictly speaking, an A10 is only valid if the specimen it relates to is uniquely marked ie a microchip.
With the TSC version, yes, the seller must be the seller named on the document. This is because it can only be used for that one transaction.
I keep Eryx jaculus, which were sold to me with TSC A10 certificates. There was a special exemption that due to their small size they did not need to be chipped until they reach 15 months. Even then, if I chose to sell them and they were still too small, a vets letter confirming this would allow me to gain TSC's for me to sell them. However, as I don't intend to sell them, once they are old enough to breed I will have them chipped and then apply for SSC'S for each adult. Any young produced will then require TSC'S to sell them on.


----------

